# Racing along Hudson



## Alex_Wei (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any boats that may need crew for racing or cruising along the Hudson. I live in Wappingers Falls, so any boats that dock or pass through from Beacon to Poughkeepsie would be great. I''ve sailed a couple years in college, but am looking for more experience. I''ve seen a lot of racing around NYC, but that''s a 2hr train ride for me.

Alex


----------



## Alex_Wei (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry All,

Didn''t see there was a board dedicated for crew until after I had this posted.

Alex


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You may have to cross the river, but I''ve heard there''s a Thistle fleet at Nyack YC.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

I sail out of the Chelsea YC (down off of 9D) we race every Sunday starting in a few weeks. There always is someone looking for crew (including mee every once in a while) it''s not too terribly serious (well sometimes it is) but it''s definately a good way to spend a Sunday afternoon. Races start at 1:00 so you''d have to be there by noon to get a ride. Send me an email offline and I''ll let you know more. 

Mike C.
O''28 "Da Capo"
Chelsea YC


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

I sail out of the Chelsea YC (down off of 9D) we race every Sunday starting in a few weeks. There always is someone looking for crew (including mee every once in a while) it''s not too terribly serious (well sometimes it is) but it''s definately a good way to spend a Sunday afternoon. Races start at 1:00 so you''d have to be there by noon to get a ride. Send me an email offline and I''ll let you know more. [email protected]

Mike C.
O''28 "Da Capo"
Chelsea YC


----------

